# My first Soil test



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

got mine back the other week and would love some input. i know the Ph is high but not sure on the rest. i know sulfur is going to be one option but what eles do people see in this.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

with that high of a calcium/ph did you do the ammonium acetate test?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> with that high of a calcium/ph did you do the ammonium acetate test?


When Logan uses Ammonium Acetate as the extract they will place the letters "AA" in the Sample ID box. Otherwise, the default is Mehlich 3.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like this soil only needs nitrogen. Maybe try to lower the soil pH via elemental sulfur.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> with that high of a calcium/ph did you do the ammonium acetate test?


no i just sent this in never done a test nor did they ask if i wanted to do anything different with the high ph


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> It looks like this soil only needs nitrogen. Maybe try to lower the soil pH via elemental sulfur.


i actulaly did do an app of sulfur, what kind of nitrogen fert are you talking?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ammonium sulfate would be my choice.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> Ammonium sulfate would be my choice.


cool i got some


----------

